# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Loufoque Beagle croisé Fox né en mai 2015 (54)

## ~Mirtille~

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Loufoque
*Type:* Beagle
						
							
								croisé Fox Terrier à poil lisse
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 7 ans 8 mois 
*N° d'identification:* N°SIRET: 51873263100016
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 54 - Meurthe-et-Moselle
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière depuis : 5 ans 8 mois 








Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 03 83 43 01 48





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Loufoque est un croisé de Beagle et Fox terrier poils lisses né en mai 2015. 
Il est dynamique mais pas autant que son croisement pourrait le laisser penser, il aura tout de même besoin d'etre promené régulièrement pour être heureux.
Loufoque est un Chien très gentil mais qui a possède un tempérament bien trempé, il faudra se montrer ferme et plus têtu que lui sinon il n'hésitera pas à vous faire tourner en bourrique.  
Il est assez méfiant quand il ne connait pas. 
Loufoque, bien qu'affectueux et joueur à ses heures perdues aime beaucoup sa tranquillité.
Il est sociable avec les autres Chiens males et femelles.

*Refuge du Mordant
Route de Villey St Etienne
54200 VILLEY ST EIENNE
03.83.43.01.48 


*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Up pour Loufoque

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Loufoque est toujours au refuge

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up pour Loufoque !

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Loufoque est toujours au refuge

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Loufoque est toujours là

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Loufoque a maintenant 3 ans, ça fait un an qu'il est parmi nous.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Loufoque est toujours au refuge.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Loufoque est toujours au refuge.
Pour famille sans Chats ou autres petits Animaux, il est très chasseur.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je remonte pour Loufoque

----------


## ~Mirtille~

loufoque est toujours au refuge.
Il a maintenant 3 ans ...

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère qu'il trouvera très vite une gentille famille.

----------


## bab

LOUFOQUE CROISE BEAGLE NE EN 2015

 Loufoque est un bon chien, il a cependant besoin de se dépenser régulièrement avec de longues ballades.

----------


## France34

Qui a des nouvelles de LOUFOQUE ?

----------


## ~Mirtille~

toujours au refuge

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour donner à LOUFOQUE une bonne famille adoptive !

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## France34

Rien de nouveau pour LOUFOQUE ?

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un a- t-il pris la succession de Mirtille au refuge du Mordant pour donner des nouvelles de LOUFOQUE ?

----------


## doriant



----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------

